# eagles vs lions



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody see the game? It was kind of funny with the blizzard. Quite a game.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I listened to it on the radio while I plowed the 7" of snow we got today. My son watched it at home and said it was awesome to watch.
GO EAGLES!!!!


----------

